# I worked on the NR&W



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I worked on the New River and Western RR I patched a couple of missing sections of track. I cleaned out the south end of the tunnels. I cleaned out the canyon where all my neighbors crap collected. I cleaned out sedement that washed into the canyon during the last storms. I have about another 200 feet of track to clean and check out. I have to clean out the area on the north end of the tunnels 

Now you are probable asking what is so great about that.


I DID IT WITH MY SHIRT OFF. IT WAS 78 DEGREES AND SUNNY TODAY. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, I don't believe that qualifies you for any Railroad Retirement Benefits...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A little frightening, actually


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we do it with our shirts on and about 40 degrees. Now you need to apply for RR retirement. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The image that brings up, of your with your shirt off, will haunt me forever!


----------

